# Araby High Elves Ideas.



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Some of you may have seen my post on an idea for ogres of araby, but the other idea i had for a base for this army was high elves. The more i think on it, the better they seem to fit. Rank after rank of spearmen, light cavalry, archers, sword masters, palace guards, and most fitting of all great sorcerors.

The cnversions in this army would all be fairly simple, mostly just sculpting beards and turbans or face scarfs onto the current minis. Any heads with pointed helms could have the head cut away with a turban over the top to cover up the butchers work.
The flowing robes, large gems and ornate decrative look of the elves is very eastern in my opinion. they are a very rich and magical looking army.

As far as conversions go here is what i have in mind:

Prince on griffin - Island of blood mini, swap head for a bare one and sculpt on a turbhan and beard. Can swap the lance for a sword maybe, but the lance would also work fine. Very simple.

Prince on pegasus - Roll out a sheet of greenstuff onto a pice of nonstick plastic (greenstuff comes wrapped in it) and cut into a square shape. bend into a flowing shape and leave to set. once set, peel away plastic. This will be your *magic carpet*. Convert an elf archer (the kneeling one) into a suitable looking prince (torso/army swap) and again use a turban/bearded head.

Mage - For this, you could simply use a mage model and give him a turban and then a different colour scheme. But, for those of you who are more confident sculptors/converters, you could make a *Genie*.

Troops - Sculpt on turbans and scarfs, giving some beards. Bear heads can even be left as they are. Witha dark skin colour they will look fine. The archers will look particularly impressive, as they have the large jewels and feathers on the front of there crowns.

White lions - These would look excellent in the army, just sculpt them with turbans again and call them "Desert lions".

Phoenix guard - Turbans again, these would be ecxellent to reprsent the princes palace guard.

Sword masters - Name is fine as it is, head changes again, and then if you feel like it you could make curving blades for them from palsticard.

Lots of spears, lots of archers, lots of reavers. Dragon princes would be tricky. Perhaps best left out.
An interesting "counts as chariot" would be war elephants.

Let me know what you think guys!!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting idea.
The swordmasters with the curved swords sounds like a good idea.
How about eagles represented by magic carpets. Like the araby army in warmaster.
The colour scheme could be lots of cream, beige and white.


----------

